# General > Hobbies >  Jewellery Classes

## j_1971son

Hi all,

If there is anyone interested in making jewellery, we have spaces in our Thursday evening class. It's from 7pm-9pm at the craft shop in Wick. prices are £6 a lesson or you can pay £50 for 10 lessons. Anyone under the age of 16, must be accompanied by an adult. For further information contact BB+C on 01955609044. In most lessons you will take home what you have made and all materials will be supplied.

----------

